# Tips, why not



## pghdragon (Sep 24, 2014)

I used to deliver food for twelve years, so I am used to getting tipped. Now as I drive for uber and they ask about tipping I say Its not necessary, but it is up to you. When I put it like that I usually get a tip. I never turn down extra money and you get a feeling as to who is used to tipping


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I would change it up a little... I would say "only CU*TS don't tip."


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

"Tippers go to heaven, ****s rot in the mod"


----------

